# photodynamic therapy - do i need put E/M for photodynamic



## v1233s (Apr 4, 2009)

do i need put E/M for photodynamic therapy for new patient or est patient?


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

Only if they had a E/M with the therapy.  If they only came in for the phototherapy, then no.


----------

